# Review: Three Sisters Around The Greek Table



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It started with a simple announcement, posted by Nicko on the Food & Cooking Questions and Discussion forum.

"Three Sisters Around the Greek Table won Best in World status at the Gourmand World Cookbook Awards in France"

Very intriguing to say the least. I was unfamiliar with the Gourmand cookbook contest, at the time. But I figured any book winning "best in world" status was one we'd want to look at. So I requested a review copy from the authors. While waiting, I did some research into the Gourmand contest.

Click here to read full review.


----------

